# Remineralisation ...?



## Manrock (7 Jan 2014)

I have a 180 litre planted tank with a few CRS that I am trying/hoping to breed - I use RO and then add Kent 'RO Right' to adjust it back to soft/very soft water. My question is do I need to add any other re-mineralisation product to help the CRS thrive? They have been in the tank for 8-9 months but no offspring although one has become berried twice. Also in the tank are ottos, Rummynose and Cherries.

Cheers


----------



## Ady34 (7 Jan 2014)

Hi there,
I don't know about kent ro right as I've never used it, but a TDS pen will be a very useful tool if trying to breed shrimp. If you don't have one already I'd invest in one as it helps you maintain the correct water perameters for your shrimp and will give you a good indication of how TDS kent ro right effects your water. I've always used salty shrimp gh plus with good results but that's not to say the kent RO right won't do the trick 
Another issue you will have will be the rummy noses, they will eat most if not all of the offspring, a dedicated shrimp only tank will be more successful for CRS IMO.
Good luck.
Ady


----------



## kirk (8 Jan 2014)

I've just started keep crs. First thing in the armory was a tds pen mths before I got the shrimp. Our tds was all over the place, ada is keeping the tds more stable I'm also going to add Adler cones.  i started a thread..   're mineralization of to water.   It says to instead of ro  some interesting info on how to make your own . Our salty shrimp should be here today.  I wouldn't keep tummy noses with crs from what I've seen and read. Certainly if you want the babies to survive.  Do any of the cherry babies survive the dinner plate?


----------



## Manrock (8 Jan 2014)

Ady34 said:


> Another issue you will have will be the rummy noses, they will eat most if not all of the offspring,


Thanks guys - I'll have a look at the TDS pen. I really wanted a 'mixed' tank so may have to set up a CRS only if I'm going to get them to breed! In my tank anyway, the Rummynoses have no interest at all in the shrimp, cherry or CRS. There are lots of tiny, tiny cherry 'babies' throughout the tank and the Rummys leave them alone. Maybe a weird shoal.


----------



## Ady34 (8 Jan 2014)

Hopefully if you get the water right for the crs you'll get some shrimplets from them too


----------

